# CANBERRA | Projects & Construction



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Metropol, Tryst & Envy | Civic*

_Photos by @AndyGM_


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Grand Central Towers | Woden*

_Photo by @abc_


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Park Avenue | Civic*

_Photo by @AndyGM _


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Branx | Braddon*

Photo by @AndyGM


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ give more pic from Canberra, its interesting city


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Aspen | Tuggeranong*
















_Photos posted by @abc _


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Canberra Light Rail Stage 2A*

Three new stations, with stops at City West, City South and Commonwealth Park
1.7 kms of double track, with an integrated ticketing system
Four new light rail vehicles
Wire-free track design (battery powered trams)
Power supply and transmission, with 100% renewable energy being used to power operations.
Traffic signalling, road improvements and tree plantings


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Constitution Place | Civic*

_Photo by @AndyGM _


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*1 Edmonstone Place | Belconnen








*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*DKSN | Dickson*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Cirrus | Belconnen*
_








Photo by @AndyGM_


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

AndyGM said:


> So, putting the scale of Canberra's transformation into a national context....
> 
> Short-Term Oversuppl...~https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/three-biggest-risks-facing-the-apartment-market


*Inner City Apartment Supply Pipeline:*

StageNationalSydneyMelbourneBrisbanePerthAdelaideCanberraCompleted in 2021 so far7189156046889049-802Under Construction24,90461209995277711905434279Currently Marketing70791378142589314606131328Plans Approved20,15273634455383113266112566Plans Submitted930052715821266976424781Total68,64221,69221,1458857500121919756


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Nightfall Belconnen | 73m/23st | Residential*










Photos by @Murph_97!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*The Borough, Denman Prospect*


----------



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome, keep the Canberra updates coming please!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*One City Hill | Civic*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*The Oaks | Woden*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*The Melrose | Woden*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@mw123, are there updates for this thread?


----------



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

Id like to know too, Im always going to the canberra thread in ozscrapers but hardly anything gets posted there. Its really hard to find any info about developments here.


----------

